# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Deutsche Schriftsteller

## vos

Es gibt hier ein Thread

----------


## Indra

Hermann Hesse

----------


## Kamion

Eine gute Idee! Es gibt ja viele deutsche Schriftsteller, die echt gut sind. Franz Kafka geh

----------


## vos

Bitte korrigieren Sie doch meine Grammatische Fehler. Ich bin hier um zu lernen. Ich h

----------


## Старик

Bitte korrigieren Sie doch meine ggrammatischen Fehler. Ich bin hier um zu lernen. Ich hatte vor 3 Monaten angefangen Deutsch zu lernen. Obwhol ich die Deutsche Sprache ziemlich gut verstehe- Meine Muttersprache ist n

----------


## vos

Danke schon 
Und es ist doch: Es gibt hier einen Thread

----------


## Strike

Ich korregier mal   ::   
Jeden Tag lerne ich etwas.   Aber ist doch nicht schlimm, wenn Sie bedenken, das ich vor 3 Monaten erst angefangen habe Deutsch zu lernen.   ::   
Aber ist schon echt klasse! Man versteht genau was du sagen willst!

----------


## vos

Danke. Ich bleibe

----------


## Старик

Ich bleibe

----------

